# Facharbeit über PC Hardware?



## JinuHunter (5. Dezember 2013)

*Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

Hi
hab mich entschieden, meine Facharbeit im Fach Physik im Bereich PC Hardware zu schreiben.
Leider fällt mir die Themenwahl etwas schwer und wollte deswegen hier mal nachfragen ob ihr vielleicht konkrete Themenvorschläge dafür hättet, die sich dafür eignen würden...

Schon mal im Vorraus danke für die Antworten.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

Sollte alles zu komplex sein, außer du kaufst dir das Heft "Wie funktioniert mein PC" oder so von PCGH und umschreibst grob den Funktionsumfang. Einzelne Komponenten sollte lediglich die HDD genug Stoff bieten, den du auch selber verstehst und damit auch gut erklären kannst. 

Würde also grob das Zusammenwirken der Komponenten nehmen und als detaillierte Betrachtung die HDD nehmen. Oder das CD/DVD/BluRay-Laufwerk. Da ist genügend Physik drin und auch verständlich für Klassenstufe 10 oder so.

Mainboard
CPU
RAM
Graka

fallen definitiv raus, weil es einfach zu komplex ist. 

Du könntest natürlich auch Kühlung nehmen. Fläche und so weiter,


----------



## JinuHunter (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

Hab im Internet die Idee gefunden, die Evolution der Grafikkarte in den Jahren...
Woran ich als allererstes gedacht habe, wäre die APU Technik zu erklären und gegebene Schwächen und Stärken zu erklären.
Problem wäre hier nur, dass mein Lehrer Experimente sehr gut fänd und ich es mir dann erst mal anschaffen müsste


----------



## Driftking007 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

Das ist viel zu viel für eine Facharbeit. Und wenns der Lehrer nicht versteht, dann bekommste auch nicht so gute Noten.

Wie oldsql.Triso schon sagte ist DVD/CD/BlueRay interessant, ansonsten evtl auch noch wie Halbleiterbausteine funktionieren, eine kleine Schaltung machen oder so.

Du musst dich warscheinlich auf ca 15 bis 20 Seiten beschränken. Da ist die Evolution der Grafikkarte schon sehr komplex wenn du ins Detail gehen willst.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

Oha, Halbleiter sind aber auch nicht ohne. Da wird er schon an einer Diode halb verzweifeln, wenn er das 4-Quadranten-Feld erklären soll.


----------



## JinuHunter (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

Bei der Evolution mein ich auch nicht die gesamte Evolution sondern eher der Gewinn an Leistung durch bestimmte Faktoren wie z.B. mehr Shader oder kleinere Strukturen. Ja das Problem ist auch das mein Lehrer sehr wenig von PC Hardware weiß


----------



## Driftking007 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

du malst dir das wohl zu einfach aus  Die lehrer Fragen dann was das ist. wie die funktionieren. Wieso man die verwendet. Und und und.
nimm lieber was einfacheres, wo du auch die möglichkeit hast bis ins letzte detail alles zu verstehen


----------



## pringles (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab die effizienz von netzteilen gehabt, aka ich hab mir 10 stück besorgt (ein paar ältere, gut 5 jahre und einmal ne aktuelle auswahl von einsteiger bis oberklasse) hab dann mit nem testsystem idle und last gemessen um dann zu sehen ab wann es sich lohnt sein netzteil zu wechseln. (Hab ich jewils mit office und spiele pc gemacht). Nebenbei hab ich grob die funktionsweise eines netzteiles erklärt.


----------



## JinuHunter (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Facharbeit über PC Hardware?*

Wie viel haste denn da rein investiert? Wenn du neu Ware gekauft hast wars ja schon nicht wenig ...


----------

